# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε Budgie.

## Vendo

Παιδιά Βοήθεια!!!  Έχασε μόλις η μάνα μου την ΈΡΡΙΚΑ ΤΙ να κάνω να την ψάξω ?

----------


## lagreco69

Βγαλε το κλουβι του στο μπαλκονι, καπου που να φαινεται. πηγαινε και ρωτα στην γειτονια μην το εδε κανεις. εαν εχει κανενα pet shop κοντα, πηγαινε και ενημερωσε και εκει. 

Κανε μια αναφορα και εδω www.parrotalert.com.

----------


## BillMat

Αρχικα οταν λες εχασε να φανταστω εκτος σπιτιου ?

Πρωτον βγες και ψαξτην στην γειτονια και ενημερωσε του γειτονες μηπως καποιος την δει...ψαξε οσο μπορεις !

Μετα μπορεις να βαλεις και αφισες με την φωτογραφια της και ενα τηλεφωνο εκει γυρω που μενεις, επισης μπορεις να δηλωσεις την εξαφανιση της στο http://www.parrotalert.com/

Επισης, μετα μπορεις να βαλεις το κλουβι ανοιχτο με τροφη και νερο απ'εξω στο μπαλκονι σου... Ειναι ημερη ?

----------


## Vendo

Θέμα είναι εδώ πέρα είναι σαν δάσος Τίγκα δέντρα. Και είδη βάλαν δεύτερο πουλί στο κλουβί. Έλειπα απο το σπίτη.Δ
Δεν έχω κλειδή απο την Ταράτσα. Απελπισία.... 

Θα κατεβώ να ψάξω κάτω.

----------


## lagreco69

> Και είδη βάλαν δεύτερο πουλί στο κλουβί. Έλειπα απο το σπίτη


Τι εννοεις! αφησαν οι γονεις σου το Budgie σου για να βαλουν αλλο πτηνο μεσα στο κλουβι του?

----------


## BillMat

Απο οτι καταλαβα το αντικατεστησαν αμεσως... ( ; )

----------


## Vendo

Επειδή ξέρουν ότι θα φωνάξω. Βάλανε δεύτερο. Καμία ελπίδα να γυρίσει μόνο του.

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο βαλε το νεο Budgie στο μπαλκονι μπας και το ακουσει η Ερικα και γυρισει.

----------


## BillMat

Αλλα αν τυχον γυρισει ακουγοντας το αλλο, το κλουβι δεν θα ειναι κλειστο ? Δεν ειναι ενα θεμα και αυτο...;

----------


## stephan

Επίσης στίσε αυτι για να ακουσεις που ειναι, λογικα δεν εχει παει μακρια και θα αρχίσει καποια στιγμή να ''φωναζει''.

----------


## lagreco69

> Αλλα αν τυχον γυρισει ακουγοντας το αλλο, το κλουβι δεν θα ειναι κλειστο ? Δεν ειναι ενα θεμα και αυτο...;


Σε αυτην την περιπτωση Βασιλη λειτουργει το μπουγελωμα με λαστιχο  η καποια πετσετα.

----------


## Vendo

Παιδιά δεν φαίνεται πουθενά εχω γυρίσει 3 τετράγωνα... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σε 45 λεπτά πρέπει να είμαι στη δουλειά και απελπίστηκα έως αηδίας .  :sad:

----------


## stephan

> Παιδιά δεν φαίνεται πουθενά εχω γυρίσει 3 τετράγωνα... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σε 45 λεπτά πρέπει να είμαι στη δουλειά και απελπίστηκα έως αηδίας .


Ασε σε ευδιάκριτο σημειο στο μπαλκονι το άλλο παπαγαλακι οσο λειπεις, τα μπατζι ειναι κοινονικα μολις το ακουσει λιγο θα πεταξει στο κλουβι απευθείας μπορει οταν γυρισεις να την βρεις κουρνιασμένη εκει, προς το παρων αν εισαι σε πολυκατοικία ανεβα στην ταρατσα εκει ''στίσε αυτι'' οπως σου ειπα πιο πανω. Καλη τυχη.

----------


## Vendo

Ανέβηκα ταράτσα, είδα αριστερά δεξιά κανα 20 λεπτο , τίποτα πουθενά. 
Έχει τρομερή φασαρία τέτοια ώρα η γειτονιά. Δεν παίζει να την βρώ έτσι. 
Ας ελπίζω σε μια πιθανότητα να ακούσει το άλλο το Budjie που πήραν οι γονείς μου και τιχαίνει να αχνοφαίνεται ότι είναι αρσενικό. (ροζ με μπλε στίγματα) 
Πάω στη δουλειά με κατεβασμένα μούτρα... και ότι προκύψει.  :sad: 

και δεν μπορώ για κάποιο λόγο να κάνω register στο parrotalert.com

----------


## BillMat

Στο parrotalert τι προβλημα εμφανιζει ?

----------


## Vendo

Δεν προχωρά στην έγραφη του mail. Για να κάνω report θέλει activation 
Το οποίο δεν μου το στέλνει.

----------


## BillMat

Λογικα το προβλημα ειναι οτι πηγαινει στην ανεπιθύμητη αλληλογραφια... Για κοιταξε και σε αυτον τον φακελο !

----------


## Sophie

Γιώργο κάνε ό,τι σου είπαν τα παιδιά και μην απελπίζεσαι!!! (Και ο Στάθης έφυγε από τον Στέφανο! και τον βρηκε!!)

----------


## Vendo

Εντάξει τα κατάφερα με την σελίδα. Στο κινητό γινόταν, στο pc δεν προχωρούσε. δεν καταλαβαίνω πως έτυχε έτσι.Τώρα περιμένουμε λογικά.

----------


## stephan

Κανε μια βολτα στη γειτονιά σου και τσεκαρε ποια μπαλκόνια εχουν κλουβια (με καναρινια ή παπαγαλακια δεν εχει σημασία) και βαλε κοντα στα αντιστοιχα σπιτια αγγελίες.

----------


## xrisam

Εύχομαι να βρείς σύντομα το Ερρικάκι σου, στην ματιάσαμε μωρέ!!!!

----------


## panoss

Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι????
Νομίζω πως κάτι έγινε εδώ σε μένα διότι ο δικός μου έκανε χαμό και κολλούσε στα κάγκελα για κανα 5 λεπτό, λίγο πριν νυχτώσει!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

> στην ματιάσαμε μωρέ!!!!


 αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω !!! ...

Μακαρι να τη βρεις  Γιωργο! ...  :sad:

----------


## Vendo

Μπά... από ότι φαίνεται για να μήν έχει γυρίσει μέχρι τώρα...  :sad:  
Μακάρι να τη βρεί κάποιος τουλάχιστον. 

Κάποια ένιωθα σαν τον Ash Ketchum απο τα pokemon  ::  ψάχνωντας σε 3-4 μέρη 5km απο μένα. Δεν είδα τίποτα. Ούτε μέρα, ούτε νύχτα. 
Κρίμα...

----------


## Sophie

> Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι????
> Νομίζω πως κάτι έγινε εδώ σε μένα διότι ο δικός μου έκανε χαμό και κολλούσε στα κάγκελα για κανα 5 λεπτό, λίγο πριν νυχτώσει!!!!!!!


Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά μην χάνεις τις ελπίδες σου! ;( Μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο panoss!!!

----------

